# Triumph Danzig english saddle



## barrelracinginger13 (Jul 11, 2017)

reviews/ opinions on Triumph Danzig English saddles?


----------



## HunterEq95 (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't know about that saddle, but I have an old Triumph breastplate with a running attachment that is great quality leather and probably 40+ years old. I would recommend their products to others who were looking for good quality used tack.
I do know that Triumph was a brand made in England that has been discontinued since at least the 1980's or maybe the 1970's. I think they became a different brand later on, but I'm not sure what. Their products were very high quality though and getting harder to find.

ETA: I just Googled the saddle and came up with an eBay listing. The saddle looks to be of nice quality, but looks and measures pretty narrow for today's standards, which is very common in most older saddles. Just like with any saddle, I would make sure it fits your horse. While it may not be possible to take it on trial first, you could resell it or consign it if it doesn't work out. One of my local tack shops allows you to trade in a saddle for its money's worth in whatever the store carries. The only thing is that a saddle like this may be hard to resell and isn't worth a lot of money.


----------



## barrelracinginger13 (Jul 11, 2017)

thanks a lot, I have a quarab with slim withers, the saddle I'm looking at has a 4" - 4.5" gullet and I'm hoping it fits her...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I had one years ago in the UK - it was stolen along with some of my other tack!!
It was a really nice saddle. They were well made and it was comfortable to ride on, we used it for hunting


----------

